# Problem running cdda2wav



## zzyzcx (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh wise ones,

I'm trying to rip a cd using cdda2wav. I enter the command and get the following results:

`# cdda2wav dev=/dev/acd0 -B`

```
cdrom device (/dev/acd0) is not of type generic SCSI. Setting interface to cooked_ioctl.
307200 bytes buffer memory requested, transfer size 129024 bytes, 4 buffers, 27 sectors
#Cdda2wav version 3.00_freebsd_8.2-release-p3_i386_i386, real time sched., soundcard, libparanoia support
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

Don't know what to make of this.

I am a newbie, and I don't know just what "segmentation fault (core dumped)" means, or how to fix it. Any ideas?


----------



## zzyzcx (Oct 23, 2011)

*Figured it out*

Got the answer.

I needed to load the atapicam(4) module by adding the following line in /boot/loader.conf:


```
atapicam_load="YES"
```

This enables use of atapi devices through the SCSI subsystem. Reference Chapter 19.6 of the Handbook.

Hope this helps someone else.


----------

